# New HO Layout



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

I am starting a new HO layout. I scrapped the last one (Fatterson, NV.) because I was just having too many problems with it. So I will begin a new one....


Very humble beginnings


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi Vegas, any status updates? Speaking only for myself, I like it simple, and I particularly enjoy seeing small layouts, like what I generally do. Over the years I have periodically swamped myself by trying to accomplish too much, and have downsized my efforts with happy result. 

Just a BTW, I posted a video under "Model Train Videos," entitled "PC Expresso" (and yes, political correctness was on my mind when I came up with that title, but we won't go there). The video is an extension of a rather interesting chat I've been having with CVRR about the merits of different approaches to model railroading. For me, it's all grist for the mill, that is to say, I enjoy a lively discussion. 

I have dear old pal, a fellow model railhead, who's nom-de-plume is "Crusty." Crusty is a 1:1 locomotive engineer on a Class 1 railroad, who also is an avid model railroader. Talk about a "bus man's holiday," to coin an old phrase. (I, myself, try not think, or engage my daily employment outside of work!)

Walking into Crusty's train room, the first thing one sees are wall to wall shelves of a fairly large sampling of every type of 1980's, and forward, car, passenger coach, and locomotive ever run West of the Pecos. Some are meticulously built craftsmen kits, and the balance are top shelf micro rivet pieces, and he is back dating all his couplers to the newer proto-scale Kadee couplers. There are hundreds upon hundreds, all neatly boxed and shelved alphabetically. It's like being able to pull a book off the shelf, but instead of a book, it's a 1/87 replication of a particular car he saw somewhere out on the line. 

The second thing one sees is a loop of Bachmann EZ track looping around the perimeter of the floor. If one is not careful, one is like to trip over it, and possibly (I take great care not to) knocking over a Gold Series Atlas AC 6000. 

We've had many a chat about making a more elaborate layout, over the decades. What he tells me is, "Chops, my work life can be complicated with the real things, so I like to keep it simple and enjoy myself with the model things!" 

Funny thing is, we've crouched down on the carpet, and had as much fun running trains as we do running things over more elaborate trainscapes.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Sad to say not much progress at this time. On my HO, nor my two N scale layouts. I can see what you are saying, I have a small N scale, maybe 3' x 4', I also have a more elaborate 10' x 20' N scale layout. I have just as much fun with either one. Although, I do have CONSIDERABLY less problems with the smaller one. As for the HO part, I have started to clear out the second bedroom for a large HO layout.....hopefully, some funds can open up a bit and I can get that one at least started.


----------

